# Need help with aPowermate PM0401850 generator



## generatorjunkie (May 17, 2011)

My generator Coleman PM0401850 runs great but not power coming out of the outlet. Also I'm in need of the wiring diagram for this generator.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

here are a couple of posts about this

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=318884&highlight=powermate


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

chuck_thehammer said:


> here are a couple of posts about this
> 
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=318884&highlight=powermate


Thanks for the vote of confidence. In the '90's I was an authorized Generac Instructor. Often a capacitor on the Powermates goes bad. Inexpensive enough to throw a new one in and eliminate that as suspect. And if they're melted, definitely get a new one.

If you dig into the post Chuck refers to, also see http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=233279

Paul


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I mean no disrespect...I own one of these generators...I like to be ready when trouble hits.

if I get something new, I still order the manual for it. If I have a problem I like being about to open a service manual and find the answer.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

You'll find the IPLs for Powermate items here:
http://www.powermate.com/productmanuals.php
Pramac owns Powermate now, an Italian company and they're supplying parts for legacy models. Powermate went out of business, and the assets were bought up. Figured you'd figure out what site to look at, but wanted to ensure you got the picture.
Paul


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks...did not know that

Chuck


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=231119


----------

